# 2.1T 20V stroker... what turbo?



## MkIV GTi 1.8T (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll be creating a full build thread soon but for now I'm trying to decide on *what turbo and manifold to run.* 
Goal: 700-750awhp, looking for great responsiveness and to keep lag to a minimum given the power goal. Goal is to keep the car streetable but focus mainly on making it capable for track days and the occasional run down the drag strip. 

Engine: 2.1 20v stroker. built to handle 30-40psi and 900+HP 
-ALH TDI block and crank, Pauter rods, Arias pistons (10:1) 
-AEB head with supertech valves, custom IE cams 
-Ross machine racing intake manifold, ID 2000cc injectors, Wilson billet throttle body. 
Stand Alone 

Trans: 6sp 02M (TT quattro) 

Chassis: MkIV R32 

I'm currently comparing a few but don't have enough data to choose yet but I'm leaning towards T4 divided options 
Considering the following: 
* BEP S366 / Borg Warner S300SX3-66 T4 divided housing .91 A/R 
* BEP S364 T4 divided 

* Precision PT6266 T4 divided .84 A/R 
* Precision 6466 T4 divided .84 A/R 

* Garrett GTX3582R 

* Holset? 

As for the manifold I am unsure but leaning towards divided


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

crazy man :screwy: 

diesel bottom end :thumbdown: and 9k.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

do yo uhave the block done ? 
how much is it costing you ? 
do you know what you need to get done to it or are you doing it your self ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i would def vote 6466 for those qualities listed above (ball bearing ONLY). 

Also PM me for injectors.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah 2.1L 95.5mm stroke and 9k rpm? good luck with that.

i have a T4 divided S366XL i used in the 2011 season extra, with 1.00 and 1.10 hotsides too. went 9's, made 700's AWHP, too. 9.90 @ 141

now i use S400sx 67mm FMW Billet wheel, T4 1.25 A/R divided. 9.34 @ 153. and >800 AWHP. 

i personally think some of your numbers are just that; numbers. they dont jive with other "numbers" in your equation. like 2.1L and 9k rpm. 

streetable minimum lag 750 awhp 40 psi..... 750 and 40 psi match but not really with minimal lag.

just tellin ya my experience with turbo. i run solid lifter cams in a small port head, on an IE 2.0L stroker bottom end. 8.5:1. on E98.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:what:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MkIV GTi 1.8T (Nov 5, 2007)

> i would def vote 6466 for those qualities listed above (ball bearing ONLY).
> 
> Also PM me for injectors.


The 6466 is definitely one of my top choices when considering power and price.
I'm running the ID 2000 injectors, and the IE surge tank with (2) Bosch 044's so i'm set on fuel supply for now, but thanks, I am considering getting front and rear tubular control arms from you guys though. 



> pluck yew
> 
> yeah 2.1L 95.5mm stroke and 9k rpm? good luck with that.


Care to share any details of your engine setup or the hp and torque numbers and at what rpm they were made (on the S366)?

I said capable of 9k and i think it will be, however I don't plan on revving it out that high because given the stroke it should make the peak torque and hp at a lower rpm, I'm thinking a rev limit of 8,250 or something of that sort. 

As for keeping lag to a minimum, lets not get smart here. Obviously I'm referring to minimum lag among turbos capable of producing the power I have in mind. So if 3 or 4 turbos I'm considering can make similar peak power but one is more responsive and spools faster than another then that would be helpful info especially if there is data or a dyno chart to show the actual power band....


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

let me know how this works out for you with the alh bottom end. i just picked one of these blocks for free and was looking into what's involved in making it work


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so i see a few people are doing the ALH swap now, 

how are you guys plannin on dealing with the oil returns on the block to the head? the TDI has 3 the 20v has 2, you cant just block the extra one. 

are you guys welding and re tapping the oil returns ?

i was planning on running the TDI block until i found out about this. I really want to see this work out on more builds. 
The TDI blocks are build tough, i think they usually run 18:1 compression.

What are you doing for the oil filter housing ? 
do you have the custom alh to 20v head bolts ?


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

theres only 0ne hole you have to block and you tap it and plug it.

timecerts from 12 to 11mm and aeb studs

im still looking into alot of the other stuff but i was just at the machine shop last night and the guy said he has no problem taking on a project like this.

im probably not going to be doing this for some time until im finished figuring out all the details, plus all the r+d is gonna cost alot of $


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

i highly reccomend you take and aeb head gasket and place it over the block before you start anything else.

The one you are reffering to needs to be blocked, (welding cast iron isnt easy or cheap or quick)

the other 2 are still in the wrong space.... i know it does not talk about it much in the threads avaible. 

as for the timecerts, that should work, but i would be hesitant on trusting those running high boost and rpm.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

trying to find someone that can weld cast the right way is the trick...good luck trying to machine cast after using an electric welder on it. its not gonna happen
electric welding is probably the worst thing you can do to cast iron

reason why im not jumping into this project until i figure out the right way to make the deck match the 1.8t gasket exactly. and i prolly wont ever end up doing this project anyways, its mostly just an idea. and most of the people ive talked to that say they have done this...ive never actually seen the finished product so who knows if it even was successful.
id like to see one actually done that runs though

this is meisters..i know its still for sale.. how this was done i dont know.. message him i guess


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You can use the 95.5 crank in the 1.8t or 2.0 block. Most just do 92.8 and pistons


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> i highly reccomend you take and aeb head gasket and place it over the block before you start anything else.
> 
> The one you are reffering to needs to be blocked, (welding cast iron isnt easy or cheap or quick)
> 
> ...


This is my awp gasket on the alh block...
The only 2 are these right here... Everything else lines up...
Notice the odd shape of the middle return









Here I moved the gasket over so you can see the other hole that needs to be blocked


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

chrgdVR said:


> trying to find someone that can weld cast the right way is the trick...good luck trying to machine cast after using an electric welder on it. its not gonna happen
> electric welding is probably the worst thing you can do to cast iron


:thumbup:
There are a few 236mm (ALH) 20V's out there. We supplied Bob Q with the machined plugs he wanted for (3) motors he was building and I have done 5 of them alone so I can tell you there is at least 8 of them out there with variations of a 16V or 20V cylinder head on them not counting the Eurospec units (which Dave got from me) . The issue is not plugging the oil galley's and then punching them out , it's finding someone that can weld to cast iron blocks without it breaking off with a simple tap of a rubber hammer. Eurospec has a system that works for them and we have a we have a system that works for us to modify the 1.9 TDI and 2.5 TDI blocks to accept the gas heads.

Find an old school welder that has an insanely huge oven and you will be right on track.:thumbup:


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

That's awesome.. Good to hear that there are successful ones out there.

Yeah that's the whole thing is the welding, I stopped at the machine shop the other day and he told me trying to machine cast after its been welded is a nightmare cause it Gets extremely hard if its not done right... And hopefully I can find someone around that can weld it for me eventually. Maybe I can try to stuff it in an old oven jahaha.

And issam.. did you guys machine plugs to fit in the block and then weld the plugs in there and then finally machine the deck?!?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

chrgdVR said:


> And issam.. did you guys machine plugs to fit in the block and then weld the plugs in there and then finally machine the deck?!?


Usually shot blast the deck first to get it rough and rust free then machine it for the size of the plugs with a slight taper. That is the easy part , hard part comes with the welding.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

The taper makes alot of sense. I was thinking of this earlier. The taper and a snug fit should tAke care of most the job.. Once the heads bolted on I don't really see the plugs going anywhere really... Now I would still want to weld them in, I'm just curious as to what the best method would be.. Gonna have to go talk to some welders later n figure out a good method to do this


----------



## MkIV GTi 1.8T (Nov 5, 2007)

Issam This is Andrew's (Carbide01) engine. I was looking into parts to start the build and found his for sale. Its already assembled and he had it up and running before he parted out his TT.

The goal of this thread is to determine which turbo can make the power I desire with the best response. I'm not looking to go all out drag, I'd like something that still has enough response for a race course and enthusiastic driving on the street.


----------

